# 65? block information



## rlitcher (Oct 19, 2014)

I know this is not the for sale portion of the forum, but I have a question only. I have a complete engine that was taken from a 65 (i think) GTO, whic also had the 4 speed tranny. I replaced these with a Tremec and a correct 68 block in my 68.
Is there a demand for the early block and trans? The motor was running great but leaked at the rear main and had blowby, after about 14,000 miles put on over about 20 years.
The block has casting 9778789, and stamped 394922 WT

Trans is stamped 241310 and 3851325, maybe 385325.

I gave up the heads along the way so it has a set of 62 castings and a Edelbrock performer intake. 

I'm in South Carolina, appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

What's the date code on the block? (4 characters, top, near the distributor hole)

Bear


----------



## rlitcher (Oct 19, 2014)

hard to read, 23.5? Hope you see the attachment. I am at a loss about adding atachments or jpg. Tried several times


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

rlitcher said:


> hard to read, 23.5? Hope you see the attachment


Can't quite make out the first character. It looks like either C235 or G235? It matters in this case. The first character is the month: C is March, G would be July. The reason this matters is C-March would mean you have a year model 1965 block, G-July would make it a year model 1966, because the Pontiac engine foundry each year would 'switch over' and start casting blocks for the next year at about mid-year.

Bear


----------



## rlitcher (Oct 19, 2014)

Its above, Im sorry not too good at attachments


----------



## rlitcher (Oct 19, 2014)

That is good info, thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm gonna call that a 'C'...you can verify by placing a piece of paper over the number and rubbing it with a graphite pencil. The numbers will transfer and be more legible.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

rlitcher said:


> I know this is not the for sale portion of the forum, but I have a question only. I have a complete engine that was taken from a 65 (i think) GTO, whic also had the 4 speed tranny. I replaced these with a Tremec and a correct 68 block in my 68.
> Is there a demand for the early block and trans? The motor was running great but leaked at the rear main and had blowby, after about 14,000 miles put on over about 20 years.
> The block has casting 9778789, and stamped 394922 WT
> 
> ...


Are you selling the motor & transmission ? Please PM me if so. Thanks 

Chris


----------



## rlitcher (Oct 19, 2014)

not sure how to pm. i aready sold the trans, but have the motor


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

rlitcher said:


> not sure how to pm. i aready sold the trans, but have the motor


PM= Personal Message. This is done by first signing in. Then look near the top of the page and you should see in red lettering "Your Notifications." Click on it to bring up a menu of optios and then click on "Unread Private Messages" to take you where you need to go. Then look at the left sidebar and click on "Send New Message." Then just like email, send a PM. :thumbsup: This is also where you will check for received messages and can respond.


----------

